# Ugh!  Carrot Seed Oil Smell



## SueSoap

I made a 2lb batch of mostly olive oil soap replacing the water with carrot juice and adding 1/2 oz of carrot seed oil.  Do you think the smell of the carrot seed oil will go away after the soap has cured, or will it stick around?  I really don't care for the smell, and added it for it's benefits, not for the fragrance.


----------



## Genny

Oh, yeah, that smells nasty.  It fades a bit, but not a whole lot.  You're talking about Carrot Seed Oil, and not Carrot Seed EO, right?
With carrot seed oil, I'd save it for a leave on product though if you want it for it's benefits.

Also, for anyone that may not know, Carrot Seed Oil isn't from carrots.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

Genny said:


> Oh, yeah, that smells nasty.  It fades a bit, but not a whole lot.  You're talking about Carrot Seed Oil, and not Carrot Seed EO, right?
> With carrot seed oil, I'd save it for a leave on product though if you want it for it's benefits.
> 
> Also, for anyone that may not know, Carrot Seed Oil isn't from carrots.



Daucus Carota = Queen Anne's Lace ("Wild Carrot")
Carrot Seed EO is quite medicinal smelling, but the benefits outweigh the scent for me...I use it in my personal facial serum along with Jojoba, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Rosehip Seed Oil, Rosewood, Palmarosa, and Lavender.

You could rebatch it and add another EO, like Bergamot and Lavender...however, the heat needed for a rebatch may make some of the benefits moot roblem:


----------



## sagehill

Oh, I was gonna say... I rather like the smell of carrot seed essential oil in limited amounts. 
But don't know anything about carrot seed OIL. What's it made from, Genny?


----------



## Genny

sagehill said:


> Oh, I was gonna say... I rather like the smell of carrot seed essential oil in limited amounts.
> But don't know anything about carrot seed OIL. What's it made from, Genny?



Queen Anne's Lace


----------



## sagehill

Thanks, Genny! I now see that Shawnee posted her answer a split minute before I posted my question. LOL


----------



## paillo

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Daucus Carota = Queen Anne's Lace ("Wild Carrot")
> Carrot Seed EO is quite medicinal smelling, but the benefits outweigh the scent for me...I use it in my personal facial serum along with Jojoba, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Rosehip Seed Oil, Rosewood, Palmarosa, and Lavender. </snip>



Thread hijack: Shawnee, what do you use for an emulsifier in your serum? I'm using Polysorbate 80 but would love to switch...


----------

